# Happy Birthday



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear camping479, Happy Birthday to you.







































Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mike
Is that you coming towards to the top of the hill!!








Ha Mike have a wonderful day.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Have a great day today!

As the old commercial used to say, You're not get older, you're getting better!









Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, they just keep slipping up, those birthdays. sounds to me like a good excuse to camp!
Happy Bday dewd.
Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Do I hear that new truck coming up the driveway as your present???

Happy Birthday Mike!

Kevin


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day Mike,

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday







Mike


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

NEW-TRUCK, NEW-TRUCK, NEW-TRUCK lol









Have a happy Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mike, you cheepskate!!!









Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

California Jim said:


> NEW-TRUCK, NEW-TRUCK, NEW-TRUCK lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Mike, you are welcome to "test drive" my Duramax/ Allison GMC anytime you want to!!









Happy Birthday

Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

No new truck for my birthday, but that's alright, maybe next year









Doug, thanks for the offer, but if I drive it I'll want one and that's not gonna happen right now









Steve, your calling me a cheapskate but at the rally I saw you putting oil in that old rattletrap ford you drive around in









Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mike go for the new truck. I thought that was oil I smelled when I was pushing Steve to NY









John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

1999 = "old rattletrap" ? Ahhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaa boooo hoooo







I feel the fever coming on


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

That's it! The next time something breaks, or falls off, that old oil burning, gas guzzling, needs to be pushed to NY, rattletrap of mine, I'm buying a new truck.....

Or maybe I'll just fix the old one?

You guys crack me up.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't push your OLD rickety junk into my state, we have enough...

Jim, resist, resist.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Birthy Hapday to you...
Birthy Hapday to you...
Birthy Hapday, Birthy Hapday,
Birthy Hapday to you!

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve,

I love the new name for your errr......, truck, is that what you call it? in your sig























Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike,
Sorry I missed your birthday! Hope it was a good one.

I recommend going to the fish store and buying a new fish and naming it F-350!









BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Geeze, see what you miss when you forget to stop by the forum for a few days....630+ posts, and Mikes birthday. Happy Belated Birthday Mike, I'm sorry I missed it.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya know Mike, I get looking at your sig picture and notice that the Yukon is almost longer than the trailer, perhaps it is also time to get a longer and new trailer to go with that new truck.

A year older, time to upgrade all the way.

Spend it, you can't take it with ya......

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

Truck's not longer than the trailer, it's the angle of the picture









I know I can't take it with me, I just like knowing it's there







. It's tough to part with something that does the job and is paid for.

Thanks again guys

Mike


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday Mike.

Just tell 'em the truck doesn't leak oil... It's just marking its spot!!









Keep on truckin'

Dreamtimers


----------

